

Faroo: a p2p search engine with 2m users - jamii
http://www.faroo.com

======
drKarl
Interesting idea. Too bad it doesn't support Chrome...

~~~
drKarl
Well, in the Help page Chrome is not included in the supported browsers, but
in the download page it is.

Only for Windows though, no MacOS or Linux version...

~~~
jamii
> Only for Windows though

All written in C# unfortunately.

